# Working with crepey eyes?



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anybody got any tips? It seems to be the case that less is more! But when skin is so loose, how do you apply eye makeup?


----------



## LC (Mar 5, 2010)

you steer clear from anything shimmery! shimmer and light reflecting products will only make the eye appear more wrinkled. If using a base under the shadow, use a base that dries and does not stay creamy, like MAC's select cover up concealer. Don't use anything that stays a bit creamy.

 hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LC


----------



## slipnslide (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_you steer clear from anything shimmery! shimmer and light reflecting products will only make the eye appear more wrinkled._

 
I agree that in general TOO shimmery is bad, but I don't think a little reflection or satin effect is so wrong- sometimes mattes look WAY worse. Something in between is best, I think. My mom's got crepey eyes and mattes look horrid on her every which way I've tried it, but satins and small touches of shimmer work pretty well. I do agree that creamy concealers are useless on most tough eyes, I really don't know who that even works for (on eyes) but it's certainly not me!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 31, 2010)

Having worked with mattes all my life, now I get into the shimmers! My eyes aren't too soft and crepey yet, but I see thats its a technique I'll have to modify as I get older.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2010)

Mattes and satins work best for my mom when i do her makeup.


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah you most definitely don't need to stick with mattes, that's not what i meant by not using shimmer. there's nothing wrong with a satin finish.  I meant really really shimmery products, like frosts.


----------

